
Nice errors in LARLPOP - steveklabnik
http://smallcultfollowing.com/babysteps/blog/2016/03/02/nice-errors-in-lalrpop/
======
pjscott
My _god_ those are some great error messages. I hardly ever say that about
error messages, but these are exactly what I want from a parser generator that
aborts when it runs into ambiguity. It even has easy-to-understand diagrams!

